# Damsel and False Percula ?s



## kmasonbx (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had a tank for a few months now and originally thanks to this board I realized I was going about it all wrong and have since made some changes. However I think the way I was doing things before have done damage to my yellowtail blue damsel. His body appears to be very faded in color, other than that he seems to be fine. He's eating and swimming around as he always has. What can be causing his skin to fade? I feed him once a day and mix it up between flakes and frozen brine shrimp, flakes more often.

I originally had some other damsel fish but I removed all of them as they were too aggresive and the yellowtail was the victim of all the aggresion so I kept him for now at least. He's actually the only regular fish in the tank right now, I also have some snails and a starfish (who is acting pretty weird the last 2 days). 

I also just purchased 2 False Percula's and currently have them in my quarantine tank and was wondering what should I feed them. I've read many different things and most say I should feed them twice a day and vary the diet with mysis shrimp, pellets and/or hearty blended foods. Is this accurate and in either case any recommendations would be very helpful.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, damselfish don't work all that well with clowns. They may look fine when you are there, but there is a good chance that they will fight behind your back.

I don't have alot of time to finish this reply, but I might add more later.


----------

